# Residency In Saudi Arabia/Uae



## drsonikhan (Mar 30, 2015)

Assalam o alaikum
i have just passed MRCOG part 1...can i get training/Residency in Saudia/UAE??
Please help if this forum is still alive


----------



## Saba.ali786 (Apr 23, 2015)

If you graduate from Pakistan with an MBBS degree and take the USMLE, can you apply for residency in Saudi Arabia as well? And what is the process?


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

drsonikhan said:


> Assalam o alaikum
> i have just passed MRCOG part 1...can i get training/Residency in Saudia/UAE??
> Please help if this forum is still alive


Yes you can. You will start as a specialist, and if you pass MRCOG Part 2, you can work as a consultant. 



Saba.ali786 said:


> If you graduate from Pakistan with an MBBS degree and take the USMLE, can you apply for residency in Saudi Arabia as well? And what is the process?


Completing the steps and applying for residency in Saudi Arabia will do you no good as you'll only get to work as a resident. Instead if you pass FCPS Part I and II or MRCOG or any other similar test, you'll begin work as a consultant which will be more rewarding. People usually apply through OEC.


----------



## Saba.ali786 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ok thank you for replying! I have heard that in some middle eastern countries people that have taken just their steps are working there and are successful. Do you know anything about this? Also what about the SLE? Is it universally accepted?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

saudi lisence exam is necessary for saudi arabia


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Saba.ali786 said:


> Ok thank you for replying! I have heard that in some middle eastern countries people that have taken just their steps are working there and are successful. Do you know anything about this? Also what about the SLE? Is it universally accepted?


Yes, that is true, especially for Oman (That's where a lot of foreign doctors working in KSA moved to when the govt. deported many expats over the past two years and because Oman offered better incentives). You can work in KSA after passing Step 1 or all three steps. I'm just saying that its better to start work as a specialist or a consultant in Saudi Arabia and not as a resident as they face exploitation at work (i.e. more than 48 hr work weeks, no free weekends, and a salary that's lower than that of a Saudi nurse or a medical technician) specifically in remote areas where there's always a doctor shortage. 

Also, SLE is only recognized in KSA and allows you to work as a general practitioner or a specialist. You'll still have to take/complete USMLE, PLAB or AMC to practice in US, UK or Australia if you decide to. Here's a link to a pdf file about the exam and check out the Saudi Health specialties website too (click here). 



shane warney said:


> saudi lisence exam is necessary for saudi arabia


It is now since the exam was introduced in 2011 and if a doctor has not passed any other licensing exam.


----------



## shabna (Jan 14, 2018)

Am BDS graduate from India..how can i apply for residency in Saudi Arabia?


----------

